# Female betta with vertical lines, not eating



## yalda555 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi! My female betta of about 2 years has suddenly stopped eating and occasionally I notice her becoming paler with vertical black stripes throughout her body. The stripes seem to take almost ">" formation like a sideways v. Also, instead of swimming around a lot like she used to, she hangs at the top and mostly in a corner of her bowl, switching corners throughout the day. 

Does anyone know what the stripes mean or what I should do for my betta?

Any suggestions are appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't remember if they are stress stripes or just breeding bars hinting that she's ready to possibly mate.

A few questions though. Food? Tank size? Heated? Filtered/Cycled?


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Horizontal stripes generally mean stress and vertical bars generally mean they are healthy and ready to mate.

However my male Domino seems to get vertical bars when he's stressed. So as usual, Bettas keep us wondering.

If everything else indicates she should be healthy and she's been happy for the long time you've had her the it's probably just a phase, like a mid-life crisis.


----------



## yalda555 (Nov 7, 2010)

Food- Bettamin dry flakes
No filter, I change her water once a week and there is no heating in the tank but she has been through a winter at my house before with no problem. I didn't change anything besides taking her home from school to home for winter break, but she has traveled back and forth before too. She doesn't look hurt or injured in any way, no weird discoloring or markings.

Thanks for your help!


----------

